# surigao city



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

anybody familiar with Surigao City? I am wondering how bad the typhoons are in that region? I know they had a bad earthquake a couple years ago. I understand the airport there still only has 1 runway open. Is that true? 

Any info would be appreciated for a foreigner going there.

art


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

I was there in 2010,really liked it. I lived an hr away by motorcycle. I really liked Mindanao(alot) It had super isolated areas of beaches(vast expanses)as far as the eye could see. Got burnt to a peel there. and you could rent a bamboo hut(3 room) for 40 php at that time. It was one of my favorite places in Philippines. I lived in agusan del norte so I flew into that airport at butuan so I cant say about the airport. If I had connections there I would go back there!!!! I only have a crazy ex and her family near so I wont go back there.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey lefties

I have lived on Mindanao before. I like it there. A lot less typhoons from central part and south Mindanao. I lived in the davao area. Farther north we go in the Philippines the more typhoons. I think Mindanao Island gets a bad rap because of the terrorist groups there. But, most are in the southern most part of the island and i n the mountains. I am not going to walk out in front of a moving car, so I am not going to live in a known terrorist area like Marawi. 

Just my thoughts.

art


----------

